# Marquette area trout fishing



## jw_sartini (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm going to be up in the marquette and sue st. marie areas visiting colleges within the next month, and I'm looking for a couple spots to wet a line. Could someone point me in right direction? Is it pretty much good fishing everywhere up there? I live in Holland and haven't been up there since I was a really little kid so some guidance or any general information you don't mind sharing would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

What kind of fish are you looking to catch? Will you have a boat or will you be fishing from shore?

Redneckman


----------



## jw_sartini (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm looking to go trout fishing and i most likely won't have a boat.


----------



## jw_sartini (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks for the info!


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

*Upper Peninsula Michigan Streams and Rivers* The Two-Hearted River, Fox River, Chocolay River, Escanaba River, Ontonagon River, Menominee River, St. Mary's River.
and all the unmentionable streams it would be hard to find a stream in the up that want good for some type trout fishing


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

*A Reminder*

MS does have an ongoing and effective policy on river report and the giving out of information. It can be found at: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=168597 

Only certain streams may be mentioned on the open boards and no specific stretches and/or acess point may be given.


----------

